# Tow boat us or sea tow??



## dailysaw

Hey guys I'm looking in to a tow service this year and would like some feedback. Any issues with either? Is one better than the other? Thanks for any advise. Bruce


----------



## JoshH

Around here seatow is the way to go.


----------



## dailysaw

JoshH said:


> Around here seatow is the way to go.


Josh can you give me an example of why?

I have yet to look into either


----------



## feelin' wright

Tow US has limits on how far they come out for free. I think it is 40 miles. I have sea tow and have used it more than I care to admit. Always friendly and willing to help in any way possible. I have not used tow boat US so I dont really have a accurate comparrison of services.


----------



## dailysaw

feelin' wright said:


> Tow US has limits on how far they come out for free. I think it is 40 miles. I have sea tow and have used it more than I care to admit. Always friendly and willing to help in any way possible. I have not used tow boat US so I dont really have a accurate comparrison of services.


Thanks for the input! I don't plan on going 40 miles out (18" cat boat) but I will hit the edge if the weather will allow. I just turned 500 hours on my yammie so I just want to be covered if something should happen


----------



## SaltAddict

I have used Tow Boat US for 9 yrs now. Their service is great. The unlimited package covers towing up to 25 miles from their home port. My buddies (also a member) boat was just towed from 22 miles south of Pcola pass (covered).

Things to consider: from what I understand, seatow does have some smaller vessels that can return you to real shallow docks. I had one instance with tow boat, on low tide, where I had to walk my boat in from 30 yds out (no biggie, it was 2 ft deep).

Tow Boat US can be linked to a Spot device which can hail tow boat us if you are out of cell or vhf range (one way satelitte comm).

They are both respected services, and have loyal customers. I chose tow boat initially, but I am always 10- 25 miles offshore, so I enjoy the peace of mind that the Spot satelitte offers.


----------



## dailysaw

Already had my eye on the spot connect. Thanks for the great input


----------



## Blueheron

Tow Boat Pensacola from Mac's Marina on Bayou Grande offers great service.


----------



## dailysaw

Can sea tow connect to the spot ?


----------



## BCTimberwolf

just out of curiosity does your insurance cover any towing? I have mine through USAA and they cover up to 30 miles out with no extra charges. It added $1 to my insurance premium. Maybe a cheaper alternative to look into


----------



## dailysaw

BCTimberwolf said:


> just out of curiosity does your insurance cover any towing? I have mine through USAA and they cover up to 30 miles out with no extra charges. It added $1 to my insurance premium. Maybe a cheaper alternative to look into


I'm not sure. I use progressive. Would the insurance co call sea to. If so how do you get insurance co on phone 30 miles off shore? I darn sure wouldn't want to drift all night


----------



## BCTimberwolf

Mine is through USAA but is a Progressive policy. Apparently I get a hold of whatever towing service I want (I assume through VHF or other means) and pay the bill up front. You then submit the bill and they pay it. I almost had to use it yesterday when the wire from my coil to the distributor decided to come apart on me. Luckily the guy at sherman cove came out and got me.

Call up progressive and see what they say. Won't know till ya try


----------



## dailysaw

BCTimberwolf said:


> Mine is through USAA but is a Progressive policy. Apparently I get a hold of whatever towing service I want (I assume through VHF or other means) and pay the bill up front. You then submit the bill and they pay it. I almost had to use it yesterday when the wire from my coil to the distributor decided to come apart on me. Luckily the guy at sherman cove came out and got me.
> 
> Call up progressive and see what they say. Won't know till ya try


Thanks. I will check it out. Any idea what a tow from the edge to navy point would run? Thanks for your advise


----------



## Buckyt

I have used Sea Tow for about 12 years and have needed a tow 4 times. In all 4 situations I got reasonably prompt tows and the captains were very professional each time. The annual price seems reasonable for the service I've gotten, and the peace of mind it gives me. The one tow I got from Seatow before I subscribed was about 4 miles out of Perdido Pass and the bill was about $400.


----------



## SaltAddict

The typical charge for non-members is $250 per hour from the time the tow vessel leaves "their" port to the time they return to "their" port. That could be one hell of an initial out of pocket expense if you're offshore. $1 a month is awesome compared to the unlimited gold package I chose, but 20 miles out in slick calm seas took 3.5 hrs under tow. The whole ordeal was around 5 hrs. 5hrs x $250 = WOW!!!


----------



## [email protected]

If you want to connect us with your spot device I can give you my cell phone number and they will text me the info and I will dispatch a boat. 

Also, please don't rely on your insurance to cover you. Purchase a membership. On holiday weekends and busy weekends we service Sea Tow members only. 

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## lobsterman

Bruce, Captain John with seatow is who you want to use. He is top notch.


----------



## dailysaw

Thanks George and Capt John should I register on line or call your listed number?

Thanks Bruce


----------



## [email protected]

You can do whichever is easier for you. If you have any specific questions you would like answered, I would recommend giving us a call. Thanks again.

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach,Al
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## Ocean Master

I have Sea Tow and have for many years. Too many to remember. Never used them but they are there.

My insurance also pays for towing but the price difference in nill..


----------



## reely hooked

I've been with SeaTow for 10 years and have always been happy with the service and the staff. They know how to make you feel good about yourself after you've done something stupid. But more importantly, the regional Seatow franchise here is owned by the family that is the harbor pilots. So there are always lots of boats in the area to give you quick help. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason

BCTimberwolf said:


> just out of curiosity does your insurance cover any towing? I have mine through USAA and they cover up to 30 miles out with no extra charges. It added $1 to my insurance premium. Maybe a cheaper alternative to look into


The last time I had a boat, I had mine through USAA (underwrote to Progressive)...I'll have to check back in on that.....Is USAA still w/ Progressive????


----------



## a

A $1000 to be pulled in from 2 miles in the gulf to Sherman cove is a bit high! Member or not.....thanks Sea Tow????


----------



## dailysaw

a said:


> A $1000 to be pulled in from 2 miles in the gulf to Sherman cove is a bit high! Member or not.....thanks Sea Tow????


Ouch! I have used them twice In the last 2 months. So far a great service and worth the money IMO


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

they were calling sea tow all day fri and sunday, hello, sea tow, out fuel in pass. my simmons went 83 miles on 20 gallons with 60 e tec.16 gallons to spare


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

next time call simmons sea skiff, ill tow u cheap


----------



## oxbeast1210

20simmons sea skiff said:


> next time call simmons sea skiff, ill tow u cheap


haha ill keep that in mind 

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Breeze

20simmons sea skiff said:


> next time call simmons sea skiff, ill tow u cheap


Dont have a marine radio on my boat, so you will have to pm me your phone number...... if the fuel pump rebuild kit doesnt fix my problems, I might need a tow!! LOL


----------



## Fishermon

*curious....*

is it customary to tip on such occasion. If so what's reasonable...a percentage of the bill or something like that?...i know most people would, but how much do u think is fair..and most important would they take it if offered?...I heard somewhere some one said this "x" captain denied gratuity after towing their boat in from over 40 miles. :thumbsup:


----------



## MillerTime

Jason said:


> The last time I had a boat, I had mine through USAA (underwrote to Progressive)...I'll have to check back in on that.....Is USAA still w/ Progressive????


Yes i got mine about a year ago and they passed me off to progressive.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle

feelin' wright said:


> Tow US has limits on how far they come out for free. I think it is 40 miles. I have sea tow and have used it more than I care to admit. Always friendly and willing to help in any way possible. I have not used tow boat US so I dont really have a accurate comparrison of services.


As long as you get the Unlimited Gold membership they will tow you from 100+ miles out. Its the basic membership that has the distance limitation.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Boat us is for you so no matter who's boat you're on it's covered. Sea tow is for your boat only.


----------



## hjorgan

*Uh... I don't think so...*



flounderslayerman said:


> Boat us is for you so no matter who's boat you're on it's covered. Sea tow is for your boat only.


You have to read the contract. If you are acting as the only licensed captain of the vessel you are covered (you are driving the boat and the owner isn't aboard). So don't think that Boat US will cover you on a buddies' boat just because you have bought the insurance. I'm a customer and have re-read the contract for this very reason.

They are good folks and your card would probably get the tow done. But the boat owner might get an unpleasant bill after the fact.


----------



## flounderslayerman

I worked for boat us pensacola, perdido key and if there's a valid membership on board you're good. They'll look out for ya. They're good people.


----------



## K-Bill

yeah progressive still does all usaa boat policies. You can add $300, 500, $1k or $2500 emergency expense coverage to that for very little increase in premium. As mentioned it is reimbursement. Pretty quick turn-around once you report the claim though.


----------



## Joe Sixpack

I will say this, Capt. John from Sea Tow is very active on this forum and very good about letting folks know what is going on. That's what made me pick Sea Tow, knowing there's someone there who backs what he sells with his personal reputation. I hope I never have to call him, but have no doubt when I do that I will be taken care of.


----------



## Breeze

My boat is 16 ft. I wont be going 20 miles offshore. Maybe a couple of miles on a really good day but will be staying more to the bays and bayous.... Sea Tow is 169 a year, BoatUS is 125 a year. Is Sea Tow a better enough of a deal to be worth the extra 45 a year? I will gladly pay extra for a local business that can provide great service, but isnt BoatUS a locally owned business as well?


----------



## Bustedknuckle

I had to be towed right out about 1 or 2 miles from navy point dock from sea tow. Very helpful guy considering it was raining. It cost $250 for me but I have progressive and they gave me a reimbursement w/n a week. I pay 42 bucks a month for the boat in my signature and Im covered up to $2500 for towing (which is 10 hours of towing), roadside assistance, my gear, if anything is stolen, etc. Policy starts immediately as soon as you call them. Very helpful when you buy a boat out of state :thumbsup:


----------



## tightlinessportfishing

I also believe that if you are using your boats insurance for towing I believe your deductible comes into play also.


----------



## Johnms

a said:


> A $1000 to be pulled in from 2 miles in the gulf to Sherman cove is a bit high! Member or not.....thanks Sea Tow????


For 2 miles out my plan could be to get on the VHF, offer $200 cash to the first boat who shows to come get me and bring me in to Sherman Cove


----------



## [email protected]

Johnms said:


> For 2 miles out my plan could be to get on the VHF, offer $200 cash to the first boat who shows to come get me and bring me in to Sherman Cove


Why spend so much, I will come get you all year long as many times as you need for 169.00 

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## dailysaw

[email protected] said:


> Why spend so much, I will come get you all year long as many times as you need for 169.00
> 
> Capt John Ward
> Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
> 850-492-5070
> 
> www.seatow.com


Capt John is correct. He is the reason I went with seatow. Great service!


----------



## Mudigger

[email protected] said:


> If you want to connect us with your spot device I can give you my cell phone number and they will text me the info and I will dispatch a boat.
> 
> Also, please don't rely on your insurance to cover you. Purchase a membership. On holiday weekends and busy weekends we service Sea Tow members only.
> 
> Capt John Ward
> Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
> 850-492-5070
> 
> www.seatow.com


This is very important and something that I was not aware of but, then again, I have had SeaTow for many years. Been towed a couple of times, and always prompt, friendly, and helpful. I have no experience with Boat USA but at the time that I got SeaTow I believe that they were more expensive for the same service.


----------



## dailysaw

Mudigger said:


> This is very important and something that I was not aware of but, then again, I have has SeaTow for many years. Been towed a couple of times, and always prompt, friendly, and helpful. I have no experience with Boat USA but at the time that I got SeaTow I believe that they were more expensive for the same service.


Capt John goes the extra mile. The fact that he will respond to a text, any time, day or night is just awesome customer service. Plus the iPhone app is really cool.


----------



## knot @ Work

Sea Tow has my vote, I hope I never need them, so far I have been lucky.

It makes you feel safer knowing they are a phone or radio call away..

$ 169 is a deal if you ever do need a tow.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stauty trout

my vote is for seatow only had to use them once on a buddies boat. Starter went out when we were about 25 miles offshore.. seatow was there in 45min and the tow in was quick. definitely worth the $170 investment if you're going offshore especially on a boat with one motor!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Johnms said:


> For 2 miles out my plan could be to get on the VHF, offer $200 cash to the first boat who shows to come get me and bring me in to Sherman Cove


Good plan. But what if your boat gets damaged? Or their boat gets damaged? What if the tow line snaps and hurts or decapitates somebody?


----------



## PCfisher66

I just got a tow by Sea Tow a couple of week ago. There is no way that line would snap, it's huge. I don't think there is actually that much tension on the rope.


----------



## Ocean Master

I have had Sea Tow for the past 13 or more years and never used them. I will continue to purchase Sea Tow each year..!


----------



## dailysaw

PCfisher66 said:


> I just got a tow by Sea Tow a couple of week ago. There is no way that line would snap, it's huge. I don't think there is actually that much tension on the rope.


He referring to the $200 help that prob don't have heavy duty tow straps


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

My point exactly. Most if not all of us are not geared towards towing other boats. Shit happens on the water than none of us can control. I would take a professional any day for a tow even that short. :thumbup:


----------

